

Hamlet – A crossword puzzle game using regular expressions - franze
http://regexcrossword.com/challenges/hamlet/puzzles/1

======
lazerwalker
I adore regex crosswords. I believe the first one I'd ever seen was from the
MIT Puzzle Hunt
([http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf](http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf)),
although it wouldn't surprise me if they'd existed earlier.

However, I find this site a bit frustrating. I love the idea, I love that they
have so many puzzles, and I love the UI they've built. But I don't want themed
puzzles that I can solve without having to crunch the regex themselves – if I
was interested in that, I'd do a regular crossword.

~~~
schoen
I'm pretty sure "A Regular Crossword" was the first one to come to the
public's attention. When solvers came across it during the 2013 Hunt, we were
very surprised and impressed and enthusiastically told our friends about it.

It looks like a squatter has gotten ahold of coinheist.com; a correct
permanent link is

[http://www.mit.edu/~puzzle/2013/coinheist.com/rubik/a_regula...](http://www.mit.edu/~puzzle/2013/coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf)

The solution (with author credits) is at

[http://www.mit.edu/~puzzle/2013/coinheist.com/rubik/a_regula...](http://www.mit.edu/~puzzle/2013/coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/answer/index.html)

------
pavel_lishin
Excellent! I only wish the column clues were tilted so that I could read them
without having to crane my neck.

~~~
bkcooper
On either side of the "validate" button at the bottom are controls to rotate
the puzzle to this end.

~~~
joshstrange
That's still not acceptable, now it's harder to read both.

~~~
lygaret
Considering that (from their stats page), 15k people have answered 326k
puzzles, I'm pretty sure it's "acceptable" to somebody.

------
pavel_lishin
Second comment, probably deserving its own discussion: if you're familiar with
Shakespeare (or Google) once you solve about half the puzzle, the full answer
is trivial to guess Wheel-of-Fortune style - and kind of robs you of having to
puzzle out the rest of the regular expressions.

